# How to train an Arab to "stand" (Show terms)?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

**Bump**


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I can tell you how my trainer does it who shows at the national level. And it isn't the crazy way that many trainers use.

First you need to make sure that your horse knows whoa on command. After he does then you begin to work on the feet. You turn to face and just try getting the front feet first make sure that your feet are square and ask to align those. Using best judgment on how much pressure to give for the time lots pressure for larger step smaller pressure for smaller step. When the get square reward them and let them walk forward a bit then ask them to whoa again and ask for the front feet to be square. Typically the hind feet go where they should for each breed. Also the foot that is back is the one that is on the same side as the judge when you stop your horse so if judge is on right then right foot is back if on left then left foot is back. Once your horse learns to place the front feet properly with just little adjustment then you can start asking them to set up completely. You need a whip with a bag or feathered cat toy with a bell. Find something that gets your horses attention and keep it. While standing in front of your horse you will slowly walk towards them which in the same process they should sit back just a bit on thier hindquarters if they don't ask them to step back a few paces. then ask them to come back into thier stance and walk towards them again slowly after a couple of times of this they begin to understand what you want. Then you start incorporating the head and neck at this same time of stepping towards them. You want them to teach them to follow the tip of that whip. So that why important at first to have something interesting on the end that they will want to check out. And at same time you take your other hand and ask them to raise their heads. Also important that the halter is adjusted properly. The show halters and training halters are specially designed to apply the proper amount of pressure on the poll in the right spot. You can use a normal halter but make sure adjusted right way. View the photo for example. 

This is just skirting the surface of more in-depth training that is involved. But didn't want to make this too long. Hope it helped. If want more info just let me know. As far as other breeds go I can't help their. I even have video of first training session my mare had with this trainer.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I kind of expected long answers lol I know it's hard to explain something like this in deail without filling the entire page.
Thanks for the tips, though. It all makes pretty good sense.I wasn't sure about the placement of the back foot buti'm definitely gonna start working with her this spring!


----------



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

I dont know if you have ever used clicked training.. but for this kind of thing, it really makes it easy. I have never tried it my self (but I don't show) A lady I know used it for her Morgans, and ever taught them a "ear" vocal cue so when the judge was coming around her horse would have both there ears forward LOL she has said clicker won her more ribbons then other methods. 

The method of clicker training is to ask for a desired behaviour... but to also have your horse offer you behaviour (cause they are looking to get there treat) its a less direct form of training... until you get the desired behaviour.. then you click and the horse learns fast after that... but getting there can take time... 

The basic concept is that you start my charging the clicked.. ie "click (C)" treat,C* treat, C* treat... do this like 15 to 30 times.. horses will get this fast.

So if your teaching your horse to stand... I would keep moving him back and forth until they are close to your desired stance, and "C*" and treat.. if you keep playing with them like this I would also after they get the basic idea add a vocal or physical command. Then use your command, "C*" when you get the stance your looking for... you can really define it by holding off the click... they will keep trying cause they want the treat and they have at this point learned to search for your required behaviour cause they get that treat.

This is just what I know of clicker training.. a good book or the internet could probably tell you more them me on this subject though..... 



Good luck...
Tanya


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never tried clicker training but have always wondered about it. I know many people have had good results training any animal this way. I'll definitely look into it as well


----------



## eclaire23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow I'm glad I'm not the only one having problems setting their Arab! I also have a TWH! TWH are extremly easy to set up, just as long as they know how to park out. After that lift the hand with the lead above you head and pull a little so the nose is out. You may want a whip to perk up their ears, but I click/kiss to mine. They set up the same as saddlebreds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

